# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ثمار وحبوب نأكلها وبعضنا لايعرف أشجارها (سبحان الله)

## الحافظة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اشجار لا نعرفها .. 
فبعضها ما ينبت في اماكن بعيدة .. 
ومنها مالم نصادف رؤيته والتعرف عليه كنبتة وشجرة .. 
شجرة الأناناس 
 
 
 
شجرة الكيوي 
 
شجرة الكمثرى 
 
 

شجرة البروكلي







شجرة الفلفل الحار الطازج



 
شجرة الكاكاو 
 
 
 

الزعفران  
 
 
 

القرنفل 
 
 
شجرة الزنجبيل 
 
 

جوزة الطيب 
 
 
 


شجرة الفلفل الأسود 
 
 
 


شجرة الكركم 
 
 

شجرة الهيل 
 
 


شجرة القهوة 
 
 


شجرة الدارسين (القرفة) 
 
 


شجرة الكاجو 
 
 
 


شجرة الفستق 
 
 


شجرة السمسم 
 
 


شجرة الفول السوداني

----------


## أبو الخطاب السنحاني

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

صدقتي
أحسنتي أختي بارك الله فيك

----------


## الحافظة

وفيكم بارك الرحمن وزادكم من فضله

----------

